# Another huge Eagles Nest



## EricD (Nov 3, 2009)

Went by one of several Eagle nest locations I am aware of...found this one bigger than last year. Lighting was tough but I wanted to share the size of this nest. Will need to go back in the evening when the sun will be behind me.
Female in Nest






Male next tree over..


----------



## Art Photographers (Nov 6, 2009)

I never seen so many animals in Florida! I am blown away by the Foxes, Hawks, Eagles Osprey that you have come up with down there. I once said I would never go back to Florida but your pictures give me too much motivation to stop.


----------

